

Launched on HN, got a load of great feedback that we've acted on. Now need more - jbbarnes
http://ultimategiftlists.com

======
jbbarnes
Hi guys,

I posted on HN 10 days ago - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4864978> \-
about our site. It is a way for you to create giftlists and to find gift ideas
in an easy way.

We got a lot of great feedback from you guys that we've tried to act on. \- A
proper About Page - Make the giftmark bookmarklet more obvious - Improve the
sign up process - More categories and products - Easier way to save a list -
Image optimization - General look and feel.

So now we are back for more - we wondered if you had any more feedback for us.
If not, no worries. Thanks again and have a great Christmas..

------
lrem
The page is blank when scripts are disabled. There's no excuse for not
displaying even a "Hey, our site is cool and does this and that, but you need
Javascript to use it!" message.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
HTTP Error 503. The service is unavailable.

